# Changes to AASHTO LRFD



## Mithrandir918 (Dec 30, 2016)

Does anyone know what are the major changes to AASHTO?  This will be the 3rd time I have had to print out the code and transfer years worth of notes and would rather not make that change unless its to major topics.


----------



## VTBridge (Dec 30, 2016)

Take a look at the links on this page for a summary of changes. https://bookstore.transportation.org/item_details.aspx?id=2211

Also, the major changes to some common test topics (i.e. development length) did not happen for the 7th edition, but were included in the interims. These changes are also listed in separate links, it may be worth printing out for any 7th edition design examples that include interim provisions and don't clearly state that in the code references.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Dec 30, 2016)

Oh, you're right VT; that was only in the interims. Very interesting as that was going to be my big-ticket item to look out for.


----------



## VTBridge (Dec 30, 2016)

Yeah, I'm really surprised with the change this cycle. The next edition is on its way out and has more of these significant modifications.


----------



## Mithrandir918 (Dec 30, 2016)

VTBridge said:


> Yeah, I'm really surprised with the change this cycle. The next edition is on its way out and has more of these significant modifications.


So for this test year we only have to focus on the 7th edition and not the interim revisions correct?


----------



## VTBridge (Dec 30, 2016)

that's correct


----------

